# KLM Codec?



## scuzzle (Apr 8, 2005)

Anyone here used the KLM Codec?

It supposedly allows you to play quicktime and realplayer media files without downloading the two separate pieces of software.

Anyone have experience with it and where do you download it?


----------



## Maritimesea (Sep 9, 2004)

Is that the Klite codec pack you mean? It's good and free and installs pretty much every codec you would ever need IMO, and the good thing is that it comes in three different setups, basic, standard and full, depending on how many codecs you want or think you might need. If that's what you are refering to you can download it here.

The other thing that allows you to play Real and Quicktime files are two separate prgrams called RealAlternative player and QuicktimeAlternative Player. Both of these programs install on your computer and will allow you to play those kinds of media files without installing the "official" players. If that is what you are refering to or would like to know more you can check it out here and here.


----------



## scuzzle (Apr 8, 2005)

Thank you for your response. :up: 

The alternative players sound good.


----------

